

Ask HN:  Revenue Ideas for Hacker Stay at Home Mom's - anonyme

Ok, she's not a hacker, but I am.  This is an anonymous account, due to the subject matter.<p>My Ex lives away from me, with my children.  She has no formal education she can put to use, no job at the moment, has some knowledge of some random topics, and is eager to start generating some income.  She can obviously go to school for something... but, her goal is to work from home, so she can spend the days raising our kids, and the evenings generating income.  Her technical capabilities are minimal, but mine are great.<p>My only ideas at the moment are:<p>- Marketing.  Blogging/Creating a site about something she is passionate about.  Generating income on content via Affiliate Marketing or Search.<p>- Teaching.  Holding classes in the evening about a specialized topic.  She knows a few subjects in depth, and if she was to focus on them, I believe she'd be able to start teaching them.<p>That's all I have.  The reason I posted this on here is that I'm a hacker by trade.  I've been involved in a couple startups, and have the knowledge to design/build/deploy websites/applications quickly.  I can support my family with the income I currently have, however, she wants the piece of mind that she's generating her own income (even though I'm going to play a big role in getting her bootstrapped and teaching her everything I know).<p>Suggestions/Ideas welcome!
======
djjose
-babysitting service -be an aws mechanica turk -submit content to any of the content farms

does she have any hobbies or interests she can possibly build a
product/business idea from?

~~~
anonyme
Great options. Yes, there are some possible brick-and-mortar ideas she could
possibly run with. I'm going to research that avenue a bit more. Thanks for
the feedback!

